# Please vote



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

for Stan!! If he wins we are going to donate the food to buns in need as Stan doesnt eat Wagg so its for a good cause!! 

We are very near the top but still need more votes to get us there!! 

Small Pet Gallery - Morrisons


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Done!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just voted.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Done :thumbup1: Good luck! Can OI vote again tomorrow?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

Voted for you


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Done :thumbup1: Good luck! Can OI vote again tomorrow?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


You can only vote once from the same computer unfortunately!1

Thanks everybody!!

Keep voting!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Comon peeps Stan is now in 3rd place and we need as many votes as possible as voting ends tomorrow!! Please vote!!


----------

